
What If Parents Loved Strangers’ Children as Much as Their Own? - pavel_lishin
https://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/what-if-parents-loved-strangers-children-as-much-as-their-own?mbid=synd_digg
======
pmdulaney
They would be opposed to school vouchers.

